
Show HN: Free lunchtime talks, in your city, on any topic - andrewstuart
http://www.brownbagtalks.com?x=1
======
andrewstuart
Hi folks -

I made Brown Bag Talks because it seems to me there lots of people and
companies who want to give talks and lunchtimes are a great time to do it.

So I made Brown Bag Talks which is specifically for lunchtime talks.

Talks have a hard limit of 30 minutes, and Brown Bag Talks has a set of rules
that require talks to commence at the appointed time, and to finish 30 minutes
later. The rules also encourage attendees to set their phone timer alarm for
30 minutes. The rules also make it clear that it is both polite and expected
that attendees will get up and walk out after 30 minutes. Lunchtime is limited
to 1 hour and people need to have their time respected and that's why there
are rules in place to prevent talks starting or finishing late.

There's a few rows of sample data in there. Hopefully a few people might be
willing to give the first talks on Brown Bag Talks.

It is brand new and in beta so please let me know if there's any problems.

Andrew

------
256cats
Nice work! I really like how the website looks - so uncluttered and
minimalist.

